# Well, so much for the Castro Valley....



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I see the '07s are "officially" up on Bianchi's website, and Jeebus Creamcheese! did they botch the Castro Valley this year. _Flat bar! ? !?! ?_  _Double crankset? !? ?!_  :cryin: _Orange? ! !! !?_ O.K., the double crank is almost forgiveable, especially since it's a compact (50/34), but the flat bar makes this practically a hybrid. At least the dynamo hub and fenders remain, but what was a quirky, unique bike has been made a little blander. ....and the color! Actually, it's pretty good-looking, but having finally come to terms with the abominable green of the '06, I just have trouble dealing with an attractive color. Just another sop for the masses.

Guess I'm gonna have to go into hock to get an '06 if I can still find one....


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

The Volpe makes by far a better commuter. I have the 2003 version, very happy with it.

Unfortunately soon after 2003, they downgraded and cheapened it.

Corsaire


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

If you want an 06, have a dealer contact Bianchi. That's how I got my San Jose, a new 06 that was ordered from the warehouse. Ended up being cheaper than MSRP even with shipping charge.


----------

